# No VOC Latex Paint?



## CriticalDesign (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello, 

My family is painting many areas of the house. In order to keep my budgie safe, I've moved him to my room, but the hallway leading to my room is freshly painted. 

The paint is listed as no VOC, Latex paint. Is it very unsafe for him? I'm not sure if I should keep him here or if it's worth taking him through the painted hallway to get to a room further from fumes.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

If you cant smell it in the room I would not worry about it. Put a fan pointing out of the nearest window from the hall and turn it on and it will pull hallway smell away from bedroom door. That is pretty safe paint...


----------



## CriticalDesign (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks, Jonah!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

You're welcome....


----------

